# 4 link vs watts link



## capriceman100 (May 1, 2009)

what is the difference? What are the pros and cons of each?


----------



## 352cutty86 (May 21, 2008)

capriceman100 said:


> what is the difference? What are the pros and cons of each?


You should be looking at like this.., pan-bar vs watts links... The watts link shall win that debt with its design of straight line stablity. A proper built 4 link doesn't require neither units.


----------



## DYNO13 (Jul 15, 2009)

ttt


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

"a proper 4 link doesn't require neither units"... That would be ok to say if you remove the word "proper" and replaced wit with "triangulated". 

A Watts link or panhard bar is not necessary on a triangulated 4 link, but it is required on a parrallel 4 link. The watts link or panhard bar controls the side to side movement of your rear suspension. The panhard bar connects to the frame on one side of the vehicle and the axle on the other side of the vehicle. It works very well on vehicles not getting a lot of suspension movement. The down fall to a panhard bar setup is that the axle will shift left to right through the suspension travel. The longer the bar, the less side to side movement you will have. A watts link acts like a panhard bar, but keeps the axle from shifting left to right. It accomplished this in it's design. In most cases there is a pivot centered off the back of the axle. The pivot is mounted in the center of the axle, to the axle, and there are bars going to the frame rails off the top and bottom of the pivot. As the vehicle moves up and down the pivot rotates and the bars keep the axle centered.
Example:
All the way up...








ride height...








all the way down...


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

nice work peter


----------



## 352cutty86 (May 21, 2008)

tre5peter said:


> "a proper 4 link doesn't require neither units"... That would be ok to say if you remove the word "proper" and replaced wit with "triangulated".
> 
> and yes that is correct, and what i was referring too..


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Cool


----------



## Hoppn62 (Dec 18, 2005)

wats link is not fore any thing with huge lift


----------



## slimneverdies (Aug 11, 2006)

This is an old thread but I have to bring this back. I have a 77 C30 dually that I'm bagging and I'm going to be towing a car trailer (about 8000lbs) and worried about side to side movement with a load. Can you do a watts link with a triangulated 4 link or will it bind? I already have a tri-4 link ready to install but I want to make sure the setup is strong enough to hold the rear while towing some serious weight...


Slim


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

no, do not do both!


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

What about a compton link or a Logan link? :dunno: haha Im just playin haha good info in this topic :thumbsup: uffin:


----------

